# TS3



## Lycantus (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute,

nachdem ich erfolglos einige Foren durchforstet habe wende ich mich an Euch, in der Hoffnung, dass dies jemand liest der sich mit TS3 auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Frage: Welche Rechte muss mir der SA geben, damit ich einen Avatar uploaden kann?
Die Rechtevergabe scheint ziemlich unübersichtlich zu sein, und genaue Angaben dazu habe ich im WWW nicht gefunden.

Evt kennt ihr dieses Problem ja auch ?!

Liebe Grüße, Lycantus.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Januar 2010)

Also die Rechte Strukur ist nicht verwirrend wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So der SA soll mal schauen unter "Rechte" "Server Gruppen" dann in die Gruppe gehen wo du bist dann "Client"->"Ändern"->"i_client_max_avatar_filesize" dort unter "Value" einen Wert von mehr als 50000 Eingeben dann müsste es gehen


----------



## Lycantus (12. Januar 2010)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habs mal weitergegeben und hoffe dass es läuft. Liest sich aber doch recht einfach, hast recht.

Lg, Lycantus


----------



## Zwizazadera (14. Januar 2010)

Hi


falls du Probleme mit TS3 und der REchte verwaltung hast kann ich dir helfen ich kenn mich damit recht gut aus
und hab meinen TS3 Server inzwischen voll im Griff.

TS3 ist sehr nice was die REchte betrifft man kann damit sehr viel einstellen und es ist um Welten sicherer als TS2 *G*




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DerMavgier (6. Februar 2010)

Ich habe seid gestern auch einen TS3 Server. Allerdings bekomme ich nicht die rechtevergabe so hin wie ich es möchte.

Ich will drei Gruppen haben(bereits erstellt unter "ServerGruppen):
1.Admin
2.Gildenmember(praktisch wie in TS2 die reg. User)
3.Gäste

Die Gäste sollen keine rechte haben und nur in den Channel "Eingangshalle" gelangen können.
Die Gildenmember sollen alle Channels joinen können.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich bestimmte Leute(Clients) den jeweiligen Gruppen zuordnen?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## Deadlift (6. Februar 2010)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> Ich habe seid gestern auch einen TS3 Server. Allerdings bekomme ich nicht die rechtevergabe so hin wie ich es möchte.
> 
> Ich will drei Gruppen haben(bereits erstellt unter "ServerGruppen):
> 1.Admin
> ...



Diese 3 Gruppen sind standardmäßig dabei, du musst nur den Channel Access Level auf die Gruppen anpassen.
(bzw die Channel die sie nicht betreten können sollen auf Level 50 - 75 oder ähnliches setzen)

Du klickst einen Client den du haben willst, dann siehst du rechts im Fenster "eindeutige ID", ist ein Buchstabensalat.

Diese kopierst du dir, danach clickst du auf Rechte und welchselst in den Reiter Server Rechte (ganz links).

Dort wählst du nun links die Gruppe aus der du den Client hinzufügen willst, und dann ganz rechts auf hinzufügen.

Da geht ein kleines Dialogfenster auf wo du die eindeutige ID reinkopierst.

Nun auf "OK" und der Name desjenigen sollte rechts in der Liste erscheinen => done.


----------



## DerMavgier (6. Februar 2010)

Das mache ich dann mit jedem Member aus der Gilde?
Also praktisch wie das registrieren in TS2.
Wenn ich hinter einem Punkt weder "wert,Skip,negiert noch vergabe" angeklickt ist, dann ist diese Funktion für die Gruppe nicht wirksam oder?
kurz: Muss ich bei der Gäste Gruppe überall "negiert" anklicken oder reicht es aus wenn ich alle rechte lösche, also nichts setze oder anklicke?


VIELEN DANK!!!!


----------



## Deadlift (6. Februar 2010)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> Das mache ich dann mit jedem Member aus der Gilde?
> Also praktisch wie das registrieren in TS2.
> Wenn ich hinter einem Punkt weder "wert,Skip,negiert noch vergabe" angeklickt ist, dann ist diese Funktion für die Gruppe nicht wirksam oder?
> kurz: Muss ich bei der Gäste Gruppe überall "negiert" anklicken oder reicht es aus wenn ich alle rechte lösche, also nichts setze oder anklicke?
> ...



Bei Gäste musst du gar nichts machen.

Beim Einrichten der Channel setzt du das Access Level so hoch das der Gäste Acces darunter liegt und der der "Normal" Group darüber oder gleich.

So einfach wär das.


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (6. Februar 2010)

Ah gut das hier grad ein Thread drüber offen ist Wir suchen zur Zeit für unsere Gilde auch einen Ts3 Server.

Kann man da irgenwelche kostenlose beschafen oder ist das nicht möglich.
Falls nein kennt ihr nen guten hoster bei denen man diese bestellen kann.

mfg Silaz


----------



## Silaz Frostwolf (6. Februar 2010)

Kann mir wer da weiterhelfen oder mir ein anderes forum empfehlen wo man ich darüber schlau machen kann ?


----------



## DerMavgier (7. Februar 2010)

Die einzelnen Clients kann ich nun in die Gruppen stecken.
Aber ich fnde nirgends den "Access Level", bzw verstehe ich nicht ganz wo cih wie welchen wert setzen muss.

1. Wo bestimme ich welchen Wert welche Gruppe hat? Also kann ich sagen: Gäste hat 20/Member50/Admin75
2. Wo kann ich dann bei den Channels einstellen welchen Wert diese haben? Also zB "Raids" soll den Wert 50 haben, damit Member und Admin daruf kommen, Gäste nicht. Soweit versteh cih die Logik dahinter, aber wo stelle cih das nun genau ein?

Also:
Wo kann ich bei "Server Gruppen" den Wert setzen?
Wo kann ich bei "Channel Rechte" den Wert setzen?

Am liebsten wären mit Screenshots. Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte^^
Ein Traum wären also Screenshots von den Einstellungen, die ich dann übernehmen kann.
->Gäste nur Eingangshalle, keine Rechte//Member channel wechseln

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Deadlift (7. Februar 2010)

Silaz schrieb:


> Ah gut das hier grad ein Thread drüber offen ist Wir suchen zur Zeit für unsere Gilde auch einen Ts3 Server.
> 
> Kann man da irgenwelche kostenlose beschafen oder ist das nicht möglich.
> Falls nein kennt ihr nen guten hoster bei denen man diese bestellen kann.
> ...


Die TS3 Lizenz unregistriert erlaubt 32 Plätze. 
Die registrierte kostenfreie Lizenz erlaubt 512 Plätze und 10 Virtuelle Server.
Dazu brauchst halt dann nen Root Server auf dem du es dir selber installierst.

Meine Empfehlung, weil die Server extrem fair sind:

http://www.stormix.d...oiceserver&pid=

Hab da unseren GildenTS auch her, 6.40 monatlich für 32 Slots wars mir wert das nicht selbst auf meinen Root Server zu packen und dann eventuell Probleme mit meinen Kunden und gewerblicher Nutzung zu bekommen. =)

@DervMagier:

Gruppen Rechte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das selbe Recht im Channel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (7. Februar 2010)

Ah, das Prinzip ist mir nun klar.
Der Gruppe jeweils einen Wert geben, dem Channel dann auch einen.
Ist der der Gruppe gleich/drüber hat sie die Erlaubnis, wenn drunter dann nicht.
Wenn ich werde Sachen angeklickt habe noch einen Wert gesetzt habe ist diese Funktion inaktiv für alle Gruppen?

Bei deinem Beispiel(welches mir echt sehr geholfen hat!) hast du bei Gruppe und Channel "JoinPower" gewertet.
Müsste man nicht bei Channel dann "Needed JoinPower" werten?

Aber echt ganz großes DANKE!


----------



## Deadlift (7. Februar 2010)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> Bei deinem Beispiel(welches mir echt sehr geholfen hat!) hast du bei Gruppe und Channel "JoinPower" gewertet.
> Müsste man nicht bei Channel dann "Needed JoinPower" werten?
> 
> Aber echt ganz großes DANKE!


Japp, hab ich bei dem wohl verrafft....

Erklärt warum da alle drin rumsprangen neulich...


----------

